# Ugly Soap Clearance Sale



## beaglady

Time to clear out my soaping room for spring! 

Lots of odd and ugly soaps at bargain prices. Almost all are goats milk soap, 4 oz minimum size. There are some half-size bars, but you'll get 2 of those counted as one. 

6 full size bars/$15, plus $5 for shipping. Get 2 offers for $30, I'll include a free pack of soy/beeswax tarts in winter fragrances. Paypal preferred.

Some fragrances are plentiful, some are just a few. First paid, first served. PM your choices, I'll send a paypal invoice and get them ready to go!

Twilight (lavender chamomile)
Lavender Honey
Vanilla Bean
Sweetgrass Sage & Cedar
Patchouli
Honeysuckle
Spearmint
Gardeners soap w/ pumice
Rose & Fig
Blackberry Sage
Honeycomb & Nectar
Lime Blossom (lime floral)
Sandalwood Ember (with cinnamon & almond)
Lavender Cedar
Gingered Sunlight (few)
Sunrise (citrus, faded scent)
Lemon Verbena (citrus, faded scent)
Wildflower Blossom (few)
Gifts (frankincense & myrrh)
Vanilla Violet (few)
Snowfall Spruce
Winterberry (currants, woods)


----------



## beaglady

Chickenista, yours are on the way. Thank you!


----------



## beaglady

See the first post for details. 

Updated fragrance list:

Lavender Honey
Patchouli
Honeysuckle
Spearmint
Gardeners soap w/ pumice
Rose & Fig
Blackberry Sage
Honeycomb & Nectar
Lime Blossom (lime floral)
Sandalwood Ember (with cinnamon & almond)
Lavender Cedar
Gingered Sunlight (few)
Lemon Verbena (citrus, faded scent)
Wildflower Blossom (1)
Gifts (frankincense & myrrh)
Vanilla Violet (few)
Snowfall Spruce
Winterberry (currants, woods)


----------



## beaglady

]See the first post for details. 

Updated fragrance list:

Patchouli
Honeysuckle
peppermint
Gardeners soap w/ pumice
Rose & Fig
Blackberry Sage
Lime Blossom (lime floral)
Sandalwood Ember (with cinnamon & almond)
Lavender Cedar
Gingered Sunlight (few)
Lemon Verbena (citrus, faded scent) (1 left)
Wildflower Blossom (1)
Gifts (frankincense & myrrh)
Vanilla Violet (1)
Snowfall Spruce
Winterberry (currants, woods)


----------



## Chixarecute

Got my package on Saturday. Everything arrived in great shape, and it smells so good!


----------



## beaglady

Updated fragrance list:

Patchouli
Honeysuckle
peppermint
Rose & Fig
Blackberry Sage
Lime Blossom (lime floral)
Sandalwood Ember (with cinnamon & almond)
Lavender Cedar
Gifts (frankincense & myrrh)
Snowfall Spruce
Winterberry (currants, woods)


----------



## shellybo

Got my soap today and it is divine! Thank you!


----------



## dancingfatcat

My order arrived today........couldn't tell what a couple were, haha. Please let me know the next time you have bargain soaps...........as my daughter would like to purchase some and I would like to get more . the Honeysuckle is wonderful!!


----------



## BeeFree

Got my ugly soap that I think is Beautiful, yesterday. Love the smell of it. Thanks for the scent blocks. I am going to have to use those and check them out. Thank you


----------



## luvrulz

Do you still have the sandalwood???


----------



## tammy from wv

Can you update your list of what is available?


----------



## beaglady

I'll post an updated list later today.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## beaglady

Still have Blackberry Sage, Lime Blossom (few) Sandalwood Ember, Snowfall Spruce (few) Winterberry (few), Honeysuckle (few),Greenspring with Clary Sage (few) and Rose/Fig.

Thank you!


----------



## tammy from wv

pm sent


----------



## yorkqh

Just wanted to say thank you. Love the soap and the fast shipping!


----------



## beaglady

Thanks for the kind words. See you all for next year's sale.


----------



## Bamacrazy

Do you have anything left? Any shaving soap?


----------



## beaglady

Sorry, but the bargain soaps are sold out.


----------

